
Fashionable Solar Clothing Is Closer Than You Think - urumcsi
http://understandsolar.com/solar-clothing/
======
robin_reala
The actual press release is much better than the linked article:
[https://energy.wisc.edu/news/solar-textile-collaboration-
wea...](https://energy.wisc.edu/news/solar-textile-collaboration-weaves-
chemistry-design)

